# New boater to the river



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I see a lot of posts asking about techniques for catching fish, but I never see anyone asking for advice as far as safety learned from river fishing veterans. Anyone have any free time to offer their advice from lessons learned?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Pay attention to the Tugs and Barges. Wakes can be extremely dangerous and it takes them a long time to slow down......yield to them always. Watch out for the kayak and jet ski folks. Be wary of the river when it is up and cognizant of the floating logs, debris, current and jism.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Lets see,, Specific to larger rivers, including the Mighty O,,

Tow boats/Barges, they can be sneaky buggers. Right up on you before you notice, especially at night.

Always be looking for tow boats/barges and don't trust that they will be sailing where they are supposed to be running. A few years back a member of another fishing board was run down and killed while anchored in a "safe spot". 

Related: Keep a very sharp blade handy for cutting your anchor rope should you not notice a barge until it is danger close. 

Also related: Barges,, they generally do not have lights when tied up to the bank. Be very careful running at night as they are the proverbial "brick wall". 

Beware also of mostly submerged trees with large downstream pointing branches and of course, floating trees and logs. (and run-away docks and 55 gal drums and...)

Fog: It gets impossible from time to time, complete white out. Snacks, drinks, and a jacket are handy for the wait as is a phone so that your on-shore crew does not panic when you are over-due.

The River is often fairly lonely if you break down. Basic tools and basic spare parts such as a primer bulb, fuel line, fuses, spark plugs.. can be worth their weight in gold.

On smaller rivers, know where the low head dams are. I once met a fellow, forever in a wheel chair and with a dead family on account of he missed one on the Kentucky River and ran his ski boat over it at speed. 

In general,, The River is not an amusement park, it can be dangerous out there if you are not paying attention.


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great and much appreciated advice. Thanks guys


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't get to close to the bank if you see guys fishing. Some have been known to heave 2oz lead spoons and sinkers at boats. Just give them some space and that will be fine.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Don't get to close to the bank if you see guys fishing. Some have been known to heave 2oz lead spoons and sinkers at boats. Just give them some space and that will be fine.


LOL About 10 years back we had a run of bad luck with the Jet Fleas and Pleasure Boaters and took to launching bottle rockets (with report!) just over top of them. Had to get the timing just right but that seemed to get the message across. --Nod to Beer Bill, our most skilled artillery man.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pooka said:


> LOL About 10 years back we had a run of bad luck with the Jet Fleas and Pleasure Boaters and took to launching bottle rockets (with report!) just over top of them. Had to get the timing just right but that seemed to get the message across. --Nod to Beer Bill, our most skilled artillery man.


Way to go Beer Bill & Pooka!! Getting the message across Loud and Clear


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

With the way the weather has been this spring, definitely pay attention for debris. With the river coming up and down since March, its been like a minefield out there. Debris can be particularly hard to see if the wind starts to kick up. Some of the trees in the water are like icebergs, most is submerged and only some of the branches are shown. I treat all floated debris like its a huge tree that I can't see.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pooka said:


> Lets see,, Specific to larger rivers, including the Mighty O,,
> 
> What Pooka said AND,,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Plus 1 on #3! 
I am embarrassed that I forgot to add it.

Even with a dependable motor and back-up, leaving out downstream is just inviting Murphy and Murphy just loves to go boating. 

Sometimes it is not practical to avoid a short down hill run but it gives me the heebie jeebies until I get back past the launch.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*"Sometimes it is not practical to avoid a short down hill run but it gives me the heebie jeebies until I get back past the launch."*


lol, POOKA,,,,, a very 'WISE' statement!

RIVER SAFETY discussions,,,,,,, SO many (horror story) flashbacks!
*(been-there-done-that!)* ;>)

*Back in the EARLY 70's,* (Ya, I know,, OMG-lol!)

I worked on a construction barge & tug. 
My half-crazy fun-loving 'gang' use'ta pick me up off of the tug, to go water skiing till dark. 
BACK THEN, it was a ball to go jumping barge wake,,,,,,,,,, you just can't believe the POWER of a backwash, till you fall into it!

Running Out of gas, fouled plugs, anchor line around prop, barge wash hitting us backwards, many anchors lost in trees, re-bar, whatever,,,, & those UN-LIT river markers,,,, so many calls, SO CLOSE, that we actually had green pain on our white hull!!!!
CRAZY STUFF, just to mention a few.
Literally,,, we learned EVERYTHING STATED/ warned above,,,,, by experiencing it the hard way.
All of our parents worked, worked, worked,,,, nobody 'taught' us anything.

We're ALL STILL ALIVE! That's Unbelievable. So I try to pass-it-on. ;>)

check;
2 sharp knives, 2 anchors, way more 'line' than you think you need on both, EXTRA set of plugs & maybe an extra in-line filter, portable gas can AND 2-stroke oil, TOOLS, throw buoy, BRIGHT spot light, extra batteries for everything, l o n g jumper cables, loud horn or whistle & nav lights WORKING, extra bilge PLUG (x2), LONG grab hook, x-tra PROP,,,,, ALL safety equipment?

OK,,,,, now you can go play on the RIVER!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you are ever fishing around the locks.... When a barge is coming out of the locks it pulls an amazing amount of water into the lock very quickly. If you are around the end of the lock and that barge starts heading out the current will pull you into it's path very quickly. Stay well away from them.
The river is a living thing. If you are there once and a particular area was safe and free of debris doesn't mean the next time you go there it will be the same. Let someone know where you're going. 
We have been downstream and the lock broke, the trailer was above the lock. It's a looooong walk. If you would be by yourself it would not be a good day.
Best to go with someone.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This is part of the reason I don't go through the locks. There are enough boat ramps close enough that I would rather drive to a ramp above the dam or below the dam and launch from there. I always make a gameplay of where I am going to fish and I tell my wife. 

The Ohio River is nothing like lake fishing. Even in the summer when it is at normal pool and looks like a lake. Its amazing how far from the dam the water can be affected by lock activity. I always take it slow on the river. Features change from year to year based on the water level. I have seen gravel/sand bars be extended 50-100' further into the water after a winter with high water. I have also seen creeks that were once deep, fill in with silt in just a couple years and make the mouth very sketchy to get by with a boat. The river is constantly changing and caution is your friend.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It can also be hazardous when they start moving the big machinery working in the lock channel to clear the silt from the channel. At least at Greenup Dam.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

These days I don't lock through either.... It is a great expierence if you haven't done it before though.


----------

